# Finzi Cello Concerto and Ecogue for piano and strings



## whispering (Oct 26, 2013)

I would appreciate some advice from other members of this forum.

I am reasonably well versed on the main works of the following European composers - Beethoven, Mozart, Schubert, Brahms, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Dvorak and Chopin. The only British or Irish composer I really have any reasonable knowledge of is Elgar.

Recently I stumbled over two compositions by Finzi. I love his cello concerto and the Eclogue for piano and strings (that type of reflective music appeals to me very much at the moment). Please can I seek advice on the following points.

1) What British/Irish composers would you recommend and why. More specially what pieces would be a good place to enter their music worlds. I would welcome comments on any such composer from the classical period onwards. My real passion is chamber music and concertos. 
2) The Eclogue for piano and strings by Finzi really appeals to me. Allowing any composer here (regardless of nationality) can anyone point me towards similar reflective pieces of music. I am aware of the piano output of Brahms, Schubert, Beethoven, Chopin, Mozart and Schumann. Please remember I am seeking reflective, thoughtful music not passionate, thunderstruck pieces which I will play another day.

Yes my question parameters are quite wide but I am trying to avoid missing something special by being to prescriptive. Hope to receive some replies and close in thanking those who read my thread.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey Whispering, if you're into chamber music the quartets of Vaughan Williams, Moeran and Britten are definitely a great place to start and arguably essential listening (I'd also throw in Elgar op.83 quartet if you're not familiar with it). Why would I recommend them? Because they are just excellent music.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

A few "thoughtful" British 20th century chaps:

Rutland Boughton
Herbert Howells
John Ireland
Arthur Bliss
Edmund Rubbra


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Vasks said:


> A few "thoughtful" British 20th century chaps:
> 
> Rutland Boughton
> Herbert Howells
> ...


They are of course 'thoughtful', British and 'chaps'. But might you say a little more?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Morean's Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings is a lovely and reflective work; even my wife enjoys it.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

whispering said:


> I would appreciate some advice from other members of this forum.
> 
> I am reasonably well versed on the main works of the following European composers - Beethoven, Mozart, Schubert, Brahms, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Dvorak and Chopin. The only British or Irish composer I really have any reasonable knowledge of is Elgar.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love those works. There's a serene, dignified and warm sense of nostalgia in both those pieces. Just beautiful music. Unfortunately I'm not sure I can think of many other composers who did things exactly in that vein. In a way the closest thing to that kind of atmosphere that I know could be the famous Morricone tune for Once upon a time in the West (and obviously it's still a different thing).
Maybe some Brahms, with his autumnal lyricism, but know his music already.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Definitely try the Moeran Cello Concerto. Great work The Elgar vioiin sonata is very good a s well


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Eclogue for piano and strings is one of the most evocative and nostalgia music I ever listened, I can only suggest other works by Finzi himself, as: Elegy for Orchestra, " The Fall of the Leaf", op. 20; Romance for string orchestra, op. 11; A Severn Rhapsody, op. 3; Nocturne, op. 7; Prelude for String Orchestra in F Minor, op. 25; Introit for Solo Violin & Small Orchestra, op. 6.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

